# APBT/IRISH APBT



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Is there a defference between the classiv american pitbull terrier and the Irish Pitbull terrier??


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

same dog or so i read apbt is illegal there so peoples way around it is to call them irish staffs


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LMAO. Im sorry but someone is pulling the wool over your eyes


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

There is an Irish Staffordshire Bull Terrier which depending who you speak to is either an SBT infused with APBT blood _or_ a taller, more athletic SBT with a very similar appearance to an APBT. Then there are those with APBTs who sell them as Irish Staffies because as mama's boy says, they are illegal. Confusion reigns.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

In England and Ireland is BSL.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Cindy1979 said:


> In England and Ireland is BSL.


Yep, that's why they do this.



aus_staffy said:


> There is an Irish Staffordshire Bull Terrier which depending who you speak to is either an SBT infused with APBT blood _or_ a taller, more athletic SBT with a very similar appearance to an APBT. *Then there are those with APBTs who sell them as Irish Staffies* because as mama's boy says, they are illegal. Confusion reigns.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

My vet knows Jaz is an A.P.B.T, but for legal reasons she is registered on the vets records as an Irish staff.
I was also praised by my vet a few weeks ago after I collected Jaz from the vets as she has now been spayed and had an identity chip injected in, She said that it's good to know there are responsible owners.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohhh..thank you!!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

If you go and talk to anyone over there the only people who call them that are il informed or people that own them. 
Any other well informed person call hoax on them and it can actualy turn into a pretty heated debate, a good exmple of what is classed as one just looks like an apbt, i have seen an adba style dog that was the same blue colour that is so popular with the bullies.

Pretty stupid realy there are a load of morons crossing amstaffs here with staffords should we call and sell them as an "Australian Staff"?


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

junkyard said:


> If you go and talk to anyone over there the only people who call them that are il informed or people that own them.
> Any other well informed person call hoax on them and it can actualy turn into a pretty heated debate


The Irish Staffordshire Bull Terrier is not a registered breed, it is often used as another name for pitbulls and pitbull crosses so that they can bring and breed them in the uk (since pitbulls have been banned in the U.K since the early 1990's). 
It's basically a legal loophole over here in the U.K and Ireland, which the authorities are starting to clamp down on.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

My point was if you honestly go up to any real enthusiast over there either Ireland or England and tell them you have an irish staff they will laugh you out of the park plain and simple.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

:goodpost: I agree with you Junkyard. I'm sure between your's and my explanasions and facts, those who aren't in the know can understand the term "irish staffy".

:thumbsup:


----------

